# Noisey sub woofer



## PEDROSA (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi the subwoofer i have is approx 6 years old and it has started popping and banging . i tested and replaced the shielded cable and it is no better . If i disconnect it from the power then reconnect it it seems to work ok for a short period of time ie minutes , then it pops and bangs and i have to disconnect it . It is a jensen SPX 17 .
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like either the amp is having issues or the sub is blown. You could remove the sub from the box and test it with a 50hz sine wave at very low volume to see if the popping is the same. If it is, most likely it is blown. If it sounds ok, then it might be the amp. Have you tried it on a different AVR?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like electrolytic capacitors going bad in the amplifier.


----------

